# what should i draw or paint?



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

i am without muse at the moment and need ideas.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Why don't you pick some of your favorite things and set them up as a still life and then make a painting?


----------



## MiriMiriAru (May 1, 2011)

A bum with a fist coming out of it.

Sorry.


----------



## Penemue (Feb 23, 2010)

IDK, draw your favourite person/celebrity. Or stalk your crush, take photo's and draw them. 
Personally, if i'm stuck for idea's i draw hands. Lots and lots of hands doing anything.
Or faces. I use it as an opportunity to practice what i'm bad at. If you have one of those wooden model things, throw it down the stairs and draw a person in whatever pose it lands in. I have a friend that does this and does the drawing in as many mediums/styles as she can. (Her felt tip work is amazing)

Or use a random word generator. A [noun] [verb]ing a [noun] at/in the [place].


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

Try flamepainter, link is in my signature!

I just make some whirls and it comes out alright =).


----------



## inextricable (May 10, 2011)

a gargoyle


----------



## Queen of Refuse (Aug 5, 2011)

I always resort to whimsical houses/buildings and stylized atmospheres when I can't think of anything.

If you absolutely can't get the motivation to do some idea, just practice really technical stuff. There's a lot you can probably improve on, and drawing is like a lifetime practicing hobby. I don't think you ever settle for 'finally getting there and not having to practice anymore.' Practice figures in certain poses, practice smiles while looking down at a 3/4 angle, draw something you've never wanted to attempt since it seemed too daunting and completely fail at it, and then try again.


----------



## XL Sweatshirt (Feb 11, 2011)

Pull out some old magazines. Get some clippers. Cut out the things that inspire you. 

Use random pieces to build a collage. Use other pieces as references for drawing. Use other pieces simply to inspire. Get crazy with all the different mediums.


----------

